

Show HN: Sift – A lightweight and easy-to-use tool for accessing your clouds - nijiko
https://github.com/Mojang/Sift/

======
tracker1
This is really pretty cool... It's interesting how many of these types of
tools are being written against node/npm.

Maybe it is just me, but I think a video of how to use this tool would be
beneficial... Also, don't see any mention of support beyond AWS, which is
fine.

~~~
general_failure
My take is that the main haters of node/npm are people who don't understand
it.

------
wonjun
I didn't realize this is from Mojang. This seems pretty useful.

